
Antimatter-catalyzed deuterium fusion propulsion - blacksqr
http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/10/positron-dynamics-near-term-work-to.html
======
PaulHoule
I don't get how the cubesat drive is supposed to work.

You can trigger fusion with antiprotons because the antiproton is negatively
charged and more massive than an electron. The antiproton takes the place of
an electron but has a smaller orbit so the hydrogen nuclei get closer together
and are more likely to fuse. It is just like muon catalyzed fusion.

Positrons however are positively charged and can't take the place of electron
also they are the same mass as an electron so they aren't going to get any
closer.

